# Viewing iTunes movies over a network?



## RobertBasil

Well, I've been away from the Tivo community for a few years now and it's great to be back.

I have about 200+ movies in my iTunes library on a Mac Mini on my network. I would love to be able to purchase a new Tivo unit to hook up to my TV (and network) to control and watch my complete iTunes movie collection on the Mini.

#1 Is there any way to access my iTunes (mp4) library over the network and play it directly from a Tivo? I don't want to convert the mp4 files to copy to and play on a Tivo. I want to leave them on the Mac Mini and watch them "from" the Tivo interface.

#2 If yes, then which Tivo should I purchase and what software do I need?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I searched the forums but most Mac topics seem to deal with converting Tivo files to play on iTunes.


----------



## ForrestB

Sounds like an AppleTV will do the job for $229 - and no monthly fees either! http://www.apple.com/appletv/


----------



## RobertBasil

I know about the Apple TV, but it will not act as a DVR which is why I want to use a Tivo. (I'm an Apple fanboy with 4 other macs in the house in addition to my iPhone. I drank the Koolaid that Steve sells many years ago) 

I know the Mini can also act as a DVR but the analog tuner options for multiple inputs are terrible. Plus I really miss the Tivo interface.


----------



## JayJayTen

RobertBasil said:


> Well, I've been away from the Tivo community for a few years now and it's great to be back.
> 
> I have about 200+ movies in my iTunes library on a Mac Mini on my network. I would love to be able to purchase a new Tivo unit to hook up to my TV (and network) to control and watch my complete iTunes movie collection on the Mini.
> 
> #1 Is there any way to access my iTunes (mp4) library over the network and play it directly from a Tivo? I don't want to convert the mp4 files to copy to and play on a Tivo. I want to leave them on the Mac Mini and watch them "from" the Tivo interface.
> 
> #2 If yes, then which Tivo should I purchase and what software do I need?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide. I searched the forums but most Mac topics seem to deal with converting Tivo files to play on iTunes.


You may want to read this article. It may provide some assistance.
http://lifehacker.com/352229/watch-video-downloads-on-your-tivo-for-free


----------



## classicsat

The only issue is that iTunes movies are DRM protected, if there is some way to get around that. 

Personally, with than much of an investment in iTunes content, I'd go for the AppleTV and a separate TiVo.


----------



## RobertBasil

My iTunes movies are not DRM protected, they are all mp4 and avi files.

Please remember I am working on a Mac so Windows software will not help me as I don't want to run windows on my Mac (If I don't have to). 

In reading the article I see they say that a Tivo can copy / convert .avi files from a networked computer with the Tivo Desktop Plus software. Now that sounds like exactly what I need but I don't see a Tivo Desktop Plus version for the Mac OS, only windows. Am I missing something?


----------



## RobertBasil

Oh, and if I do have to run windows on the Mac I guess I can, but do I need a specific Tivo to run Tivo Desktop Plus or will it connect to any Series2 or higher Tivo?


----------



## JWThiers

RobertBasil said:


> My iTunes movies are not DRM protected, they are all mp4 and avi files.
> 
> Please remember I am working on a Mac so Windows software will not help me as I don't want to run windows on my Mac (If I don't have to).
> 
> In reading the article I see they say that a Tivo can copy / convert .avi files from a networked computer with the Tivo Desktop Plus software. Now that sounds like exactly what I need but I don't see a Tivo Desktop Plus version for the Mac OS, only windows. Am I missing something?


I haven't look at the mac version but check the Home Media Features guide here

Edit: Sorry just double check for the Mac version No Love for the MAC. But I think there are other sources. Hey Gunny what do you use?


----------



## RobertBasil

Thanks for the link! I'll have to check out the guide when I get home though as the 4.3meg download is murder on my iPhone and Edge network speeds. 

Just told my wife it looks like we will be buying a Tivo today. She is happy because she missed our old Series2 almost as much as I do.


----------



## ciper

Why not run an XP virtual machine and let it have access to your videos? It may use more ram but at least you would have a stable platform to use the standard applications with.


----------



## BTUx9

Have you considered Galleon? not sure how it's TTGB features compare to the latest desktop, but it IS supposed to work under OS X


----------



## RobertBasil

BTUx9 said:


> Have you considered Galleon? not sure how it's TTGB features compare to the latest desktop, but it IS supposed to work under OS X


I've checked it out before, but the forums seem to be a little dead, and no word back on my question on if it will work with Leopard from the developers. I've tried to get it running but have received some weird errors during startup (which fails) Considering Leopard came out after the latest version of Galleon I'm not holding my breath. Big bummer as it looks like a great setup.


----------



## RobertBasil

ciper said:


> Why not run an XP virtual machine and let it have access to your videos? It may use more ram but at least you would have a stable platform to use the standard applications with.


I have VMWare Fusion installed on all of my Mac's, but I was hoping to find a native OSX solution. Oh well, it looks like XP it is.


----------



## windracer

Check out pyTiVo. I believe it will run on a Mac since it just uses ffmpeg and python.


----------



## flatcurve

you could always hack the appleTV to run OSX. Then you could install an HDHomeRun on your network, and EyeTV on the AppleTV to turn it into an OTA/QAM DVR. There's also a product called the Neuros OSD that records and plays back MP4 files over the network.


----------



## RobertBasil

I think I'm just going to purchase a dual tuner series2.

Will the Tivo Desktop Plus software work with a Series2? From what I've found on the Tivo website it looks like it will but I just want to make sure before I purchase the unit.


----------



## windracer

Yes, it sure does.

And nothing against TiVo Desktop Plus, but you might want to check out the free alternatives like pyTivo, Videora, etc. They handle a lot more video formats than Plus does.


----------



## RobertBasil

Windracer,

Thanks, will do!

P.S. Just grabbed three dual tuner Series 2's for the house. Gonna be nice to see that familiar Tivo interface back on the TV's.


----------



## windracer

And hopefully you know this already, but those 3 TiVos will need to be subscribed to the TiVo Service (or have Lifetime) in order for any of this to work.


----------



## RobertBasil

Sure do.


----------

